# Setting timer for back-to-back programs on different channels?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't done this yet, because I'm not sure what would happen!

When I set to record on my 501, I usually check the "start 1 minute early" box to make sure I get the start. Sometimes I find I miss the end credits but I'm not retentive about that since I'm only recording stuff to watch later because I have too many things on at the same time or I'm not home.

But... every once in a while, there are back-to-back programs on different channels... say one comes on at 8:00pm on TNT and the other comes on at 9:00pm on CBS each being a 1 hr program.

What happens if I set each of them to start 1 minute early? Knowing computers/technology the way I do, I've been afraid this might confuse the recorder and I might miss some of the end of the first program while it tries to start recording the second one.

Does anyone know what really would happen if I do this? So far my workaround, to make sure I don't miss something, is to make sure I can always watch the second program.

On a related, but less important note... would the answer to my question be any different if both programs came on the same channel back to back instead of a different channel?


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, networks start show early or end late to discourage DVR use. If you have a single tuner DVR such as the 501, this could cause a problem. It will switch channels without padding the time. Dish’s answer to this problem is the 522.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

You can also do a manual timer for both since you know they will not go over 30/60 minutes. You just need to know when they start/stop.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Sometimes I find I miss the end credits but I'm not retentive about that


I'm not retentive about that? Retentive is not a verb so you can't "be retentive." Not sure what word you meant to use but that's not the right word. 

My 522 automatically adjusts for back-to-back recordings. Even if "1 early/3 late" is chosen, they are automatically ignored as appropriate for back-to-back recordings. I thought all the 5xx models adjusted accordingly. In other words, if you chose it to record like this:

8:00pm recording: 7:59-9:03
9:00pm recording: 8:59-10:03

It would automatically chop off the extra time to start the recordings appropriately. It would record something like this:

8:00pm recording: 7:59-9:00
9:00pm recording: 9:00-10:03


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The verb in that phrase of the sentence is "am" (I'm) which is often followed by an _adjective_ such as "retentive."


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The verb in that phrase of the sentence is "am" (I'm) which is often followed by an _adjective_ such as "retentive."


I'm quite aware of that. However, I think he was intending to use it as a past participle such as in _I'm not concerned_. It really is quite irrelevant since the word, regardless of how it was used, is still wrong. It means, "Having the quality, power, or capacity of retaining." He would have to be saying, "Sometimes I find I miss the end credits but I'm not _having the quality of retaining_ about that." Whatever he was intending, "retentive" is not the right word.

Regardless, let's not hijack the thread. I was just pointing that out so that, in case he didn't know what the word actually meant, he would not make the same error in the future.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm guessing that a lot of folks missed the last two minutes of "Lost" and "Alias" last week, unless they have Tivo. DISH listings had the shows starting and ending straight up, which was different from how they actually aired and how they were listed on DTivo. Sucks, don't it? I'm actually feeling a little retentive about it. :grin:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

TomCat said:


> I'm guessing that a lot of folks missed the last two minutes of "Lost" and "Alias" last week, unless they have Tivo. DISH listings had the shows starting and ending straight up, which was different from how they actually aired and how they were listed on DTivo. Sucks, don't it? I'm actually feeling a little retentive about it. :grin:


Heh. I always missed the last minute of Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For what it is worth, I intentionally censored my own post by not stating what it is that I am not retentive about... if you can't figure it out, then I'm not going to say, because I was trying to keep the post clean while still getting the point across.

In any event, sounds like I was right to be concerned about setting the timer for back to back programs in that way. Most of the time it isn't a problem, and maybe one day I'll get a 522 or something that eliminates even the question.

Thanks for the quick answers!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

HDMe said:


> For what it is worth, I intentionally censored my own post by not stating what it is that I am not retentive about... if you can't figure it out, then I'm not going to say, because I was trying to keep the post clean while still getting the point across.


*You can't be retentive about anything!* You can have a retentive _something_ but you cannot be retentive _about_ something. I have no idea what word you are trying to use but you are not using "retentive" in the right context. Retentive means:

1. Having the quality, power, or capacity of retaining. 
2. Having the ability or capacity to retain knowledge or information with ease: _a retentive memory_.

(I knew he was intending to use it as a past participle. )


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

chaddux said:


> *You can't be retentive about anything!* You can have a retentive _something_ but you cannot be retentive _about_ something. I have no idea what word you are trying to use but you are not using "retentive" in the right context. Retentive means:
> 
> 1. Having the quality, power, or capacity of retaining.
> 2. Having the ability or capacity to retain knowledge or information with ease: _a retentive memory_.
> ...


 Like I said... I was self-censoring. Do you know what that means? It means that I had a word there, but I omitted it myself to censor the content. If I actually put the word there, it would be offensive to some people, and I chose not to do that.

If you can't read between the lines and understand what part I was saying was retentive... then it isn't even important. What was important was the question I asked, and several people provided an answer, and I'm satisfied with that. Further discussion about what I did or didn't say or proper grammar usage is really irrelevant to the point of the discussion.


----------



## Kiwonk (Sep 17, 2004)

OMYGOD have you never heard of "anal retentive"??? As in -- Getting all worked up about something inconsequential?? Sound _familiar_?

HDMe was just trying not to be crude (apparently I don't have a problem with that :lol: )


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I haven't done this yet, because I'm not sure what would happen!
> 
> When I set to record on my 501, I usually check the "start 1 minute early" box to make sure I get the start.
> 
> ...


Wow, 12 posts and I'm not sure the original question was answered (many people reported what the 522 does).

chaddux: your description of the 522 operation is nothing like the 501. you cannot set a specific number of minutes for start/end pads. Just a check box to start 1 min early.

Let me try and remember what the 501/508/510 does. In any case this box has been around a long time and Dish has most of the bugs out of it. You'll not miss a recording.

As far as the pads, I believe it will depend on which back-to-back timer is created first. Under some conditions, the pad will be automatically wiped away (I'd rather get a confllict screen).

It's not so bad with back to back on the same channel since you won't lost more then a second or so even if the timer hits at a bad time. I still often prefer to just set the first timer (3 mins early) then go in an reset the end time for the end of the second show. This way there's not problem between shows (Lost/Alias).

I surprised your happy with the "start 1 min early". I'm finding even a 2 min early isn't always enough.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

The back to back timers won't cause a problem on the 501.

The second timer will just end the previous timer 1 minute early and start the second recording.

If you set the timer for the second show then set the timer for the show that is immediately before it you will get the conflict screen and will have to adjust one timer or the other.

As far as being able to pad a timer (other than the start 1 minute early), that can be done but it is a manual process. After you have setup the timer you can edit the timer and adjust start and end times as much as you like. This of course can cause more conflict screens, can be an almost endless cycle sometimes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

poeppe said:


> The back to back timers won't cause a problem on the 501.
> 
> The second timer will just end the previous timer 1 minute early and start the second recording.


 That is what I suspected, and exactly why I've never done it... because I thought it would result in me missing the end to the first recorded program. I was fairly sure that would be the case, so I always try and manage to be around to watch the other program if it is on a different channel.

If two back-to-back programs are on the same channel... I usually opt to just record a block of time rather than the specific programs to make sure I get both in their entirety.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> I surprised your happy with the "start 1 min early". I'm finding even a 2 min early isn't always enough.


 So far, the 1 minute early option has always resulted in me catching the start of the program I am recording. Notable exceptions are on Sundays when the late football game delays everything... but otherwise, I find the 1 minute early works just fine.

The bad thing is, almost every program I record the ending gets cut off if I don't set to record extra past the end of the program. Not a big deal on most programs, but one week I was recording the Simpsons and the show actually was still continuing during the end credits... so when the credits were cut so was the show!

Most times I just miss end credits, and I can live with that... since I'm not recording to keep, just to time-shift for watching later. I am finding myself to be spoiled as I get used to my 501 though... and wishing the prices were better on the 921 or something new would come out better/cheaper so I had the same flexibility on my main/HD set.

For the moment, I try to make sure I can watch the HD programs in HD, and time-shift SD stuff in the other room with the 501. So far I haven't had an issue with 2 HD programs on at the same time.


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

All of my friends want to get me a shirt that says "Does anal retentive have a hyphen?"


----------



## Lammo (Dec 14, 2004)

When you set up back to back recordings, do they alternate between TV1 and TV2? We have our default set to TV2 (upstairs) so we can switch around on TV1 (family room). Recently my school's b-ball game was on a local channel but not listed in the program guide. I set it up to record so we could watch the game after the kids were asleep and ended up with 1/2 hour on TV2 followed by another 1/2 hour on TV1 followed by an hour on TV2 with a final hour (just in case of overtime) back on TV1. Is there a question here? Yes: Can you get the 522 to record back to back shows on the same tuner and, if so, how?


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Lammo said:


> "Does anal retentive have a hyphen?"


OH MY GOD! You're using an adjective as a noun!!!!!!!   

Brad


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

To set the matter to rest, HDme's "shortened" word is a NOUN - even though it was typed as a adjective. Context counts - unless you're being literar*y* about it.  :lol: :rolling:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=67&q=anal retentive


Dictionary said:


> Main Entry: anal retentive
> Function: noun
> : an anal-retentive individual


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Like I said... I was self-censoring. Do you know what that means? It means that I had a word there, but I omitted it myself to censor the content. If I actually put the word there, it would be offensive to some people, and I chose not to do that...


And look how much trouble THAT caused. I tip my hat to folks who are sensitive to the feelings of others, but there's a point of diminishing returns where PC self- (or other) censoring actually changes the intended meaning of the thought. I'm offended by THAT, and no one ever seems sensitive to that. And this thread is a perfect example of that.

Sometimes when people ask a silly question, they get a silly answer, and threads get hijacked. That's the way the energy flow of a forum works, like it or not. If you wonder what will happen if two recordings were set up back-to-back, then just conduct a freaking experiment and find out for yourself, ferchrisake. It'll take 5 minutes, and you might get your answer quicker than by posting here or anywhere else. Cut the rest of us a break.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TomCat said:


> And look how much trouble THAT caused. I tip my hat to folks who are sensitive to the feelings of others, but there's a point of diminishing returns where PC self- (or other) censoring actually changes the intended meaning of the thought. I'm offended by THAT, and no one ever seems sensitive to that. And this thread is a perfect example of that.
> 
> Sometimes when people ask a silly question, they get a silly answer, and threads get hijacked. That's the way the energy flow of a forum works, like it or not. If you wonder what will happen if two recordings were set up back-to-back, then just conduct a freaking experiment and find out for yourself, ferchrisake. It'll take 5 minutes, and you might get your answer quicker than by posting here or anywhere else. Cut the rest of us a break.


How about... if you aren't going to be polite and answer the question asked, don't post a reply? What did your reply here add to the discussion?

First time I've ever been attacked for not being vulgar or crude in a forum... first time I've seen anyone be attacked for not being crude too.

Most questions (including my own) could be answered by each of us doing our own work... but then what would be the point of the forum? Had I set the timer as I thought, and got the results I was expecting, I still wouldn't have known if that was common OR a problem with my DVR, until I asked on the forum... and if other people already know the answer... why not ask?

Since I already have my answer... a big thank you to everyone who actually answered the question and tried to help!


----------

